# HELP! removing dash cluster altima 2002



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

hi
i just wanna know that there is somebody outhere knows how to remove dash cluster for altima 2002??? pls help coz i dont wanna screw it up by myself
pls tell me step by step
thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There are a couple of screws holding the door pieces in place. Then you can use a small flat screw driver to lift them up. There are a couple of tabs that you'll have to push with the screwdriver to totally loosen them. Once you get the first one out, the rest will be a breeze.

The AC piece just pops right out, just pull slightly. Then the big center piece is held in by 1 or 2 screws that are revealed when you pop off the AC piece.

As far as the vents, the left vent out comes out really easily. You have to take off the bottom AC panel which just pops off (pull from the bottom). After that, there is one screw on the fuse box and one screw in the other part of that bottom dash panel underneath the steering wheel....Once you take those screws out, just pull that entire panel off. From there, you're going to want to pull the panel that houses the gauges....no screws, it just pull off. After that, all the sides of the vent will be exposed, and just pull it off...you may need to use a screw driver to pop it up at first. The right vent has a hidden screw coming up from underneath that requires removing the glovebox to access. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

thank you so much that was very helpful


----------

